# Worth investing in Jumeirah Village Circle?



## Ms.Flames (Apr 28, 2012)

I found this beautiful townhouse at JVC's Season Cluster and I was wondering whether it is a good investment opportunity. 

In addition, does anyone have any idea about the service/maintenance charges?


----------

